# 10 month old pregnant pup!



## callieyoung (May 29, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm new here and hoping to share and learn from you all. I posted this in the welcome section of the forums but am posting it here now as I realize this is the right place!

My name is Callie and my husband and I are the proud parents of a 2 silky terriers, a westhighland terrier, a pomapoo, a papillon and a lovely tabby we call Chardonnay. We have no human children and dote on our furry babies and have done our best to give them the best lives. Unfortunately, our female silky became pregnant on her first heat and we did not even know! We've done our best keeping the boys away from the girls when they went on heat but one day we came home and found they'd gnawed through the wooden fence! This is when we think it happened. Yesterday I heard some faint cries, walked unto the porch and there was a pup! I almost passed out. We brought her to the vet four weeks ago for a check up and the vet didn't even notice. She had a small litter, 2 pups only but I wanted advice from others who have been in the same situation. 

Please don't berate me for her getting pregnant this soon. No one intentionally plans for their pup to get pregnant this early. I just have concerns about her health and all the vet said to me this morning was a dismissive 'she will be fine'. We did not get her spayed because we planned for her to have a litter with the other silky at 24months, it just happened sooner.....Your comments will be appreciated! Just need to hear from people who have been there before and how their dog feared. Brandy gave us 2 healthy pups on her own and did not need cesarean. This makes me feel somewhat positive.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

so what's her ofa number?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you are showing your dog to enchance the breed, have hips & eyes certified & go through a reproductive vet specialist then the majority of the advice will be on how to care for the pups and the strong urging to spay & neuter. Unless you have a breeding mentor or are an experienced breeder and have done all tests and xrays along with confirmation championships you would be considered a back yard breeder which as not looked upon highly. The purpose for breeding is continuing champion lines that show the best of breeds.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! Hon, I'm afraid you aren't going to find too many people here who have been in this situation. Most people here are in favor of spaying and neutering pets and not casually breeding companion pets "just because they can".

You see, most of us here realize the vast number of dogs that reside in shelters across the country, and the millions of dogs that are euthanized every year due to lack of homes and overcrowding in shelters. Actually, most of us are only in favor of breeding where it actually improves proven, titled and tested breeds that will go on to be shown in competitions, conformation and situations such as those.

Basically, what I'm saying, is you're probably not going to like most of the responses you receive to your post.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Your 10 month old puppy needs her vitamins & minerals for her own growth...Don't be surprised if she has bone problems later due to calcium depletion...It is too bad you allowed her to become pregnant at such a young age...If you are not doing health testing & OFA's on your dogs & you are not showing them so they can be proven great examples of the breed you should have them fixed...There are too many poorly bred dogs dying in shelters everyday to add to those numbers.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I would find a new vet if I were you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

infiniti said:


> Wow! Hon, I'm afraid you aren't going to find too many people here who have been in this situation. Most people here are in favor of spaying and neutering pets and not casually breeding companion pets "just because they can".
> 
> You see, most of us here realize the vast number of dogs that reside in shelters across the country, and the millions of dogs that are euthanized every year due to lack of homes and overcrowding in shelters. Actually, most of us are only in favor of breeding where it actually improves proven, titled and tested breeds that will go on to be shown in competitions, conformation and situations such as those.
> 
> Basically, what I'm saying, is you're probably not going to like most of the responses you receive to your post.



I agree completely. Now that you have had your litter, will you be spaying your female? I hope so. I also hope you are very careful in your placement of these pups. There are a lot of people that will want them and a lot of those, shouldn't have them.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I think, if you cannot figure out when your girls are in standing heat, or how to keep the boys and girls separated when needed, or when a dog is pregnant, or giving birth (they don't just suddenly pop out, there are a lot of signs before that ever happens!), then you should get your entire breeding population fixed asap.

Sorry, but I don't agree with the 'oops' routine. I've had intact males and females in the same house for years and no 'oops' pups have happened here. 

If you are not showing your dogs and doing proper health checks on them (not going to the vet to make sure the vet says they're healthy, but actually getting them checked for the issues related to that breed), then please do not breed. 

Lana


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you should abort this litter and have her spayed. A 10 month old is too young IMO. PLEASE consult some other vets that don't have such a cavalier attitude toward young pregnancy.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> I think you should abort this litter and have her spayed. A 10 month old is too young IMO. PLEASE consult some other vets that don't have such a cavalier attitude toward young pregnancy.


Mr. V, the pups are already born. But the mother dog does need to be spayed, IMO. And I do agree that another vet is probably in the best interest of all involved.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

infiniti said:


> Mr. V, the pups are already born. But the mother dog does need to be spayed, IMO. And I do agree that another vet is probably in the best interest of all involved.


Whoops. I read it too fast. Maybe the same ole "oops, i have pups" story caused my eyes to glaze over...


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> so what's her ofa number?


she's 10 months..even if they'd planned on her having health testing before being bred at 24 months (and I have no idea if they did plan on doing so, or if they show, work, do sports, etc) 10 months would be too early for a certification. You CAN do preliminary testing before 24 months, but most people, particularly with small dogs, just wait until the 24 month point. 

Mind you, I'd not have an intact male and female and have zero desire to breed, but that's just me. 

On the pup issue, I have no idea who the father is, but I'd sell them on a spay/neuter contract so the cycle isn't perpetuated.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

grab said:


> she's 10 months..even if they'd planned on her having health testing before being bred at 24 months (and I have no idea if they did plan on doing so, or if they show, work, do sports, etc) 10 months would be too early for a certification. You CAN do preliminary testing before 24 months, but most people, particularly with small dogs, just wait until the 24 month point.
> 
> Mind you, I'd not have an intact male and female and have zero desire to breed, but that's just me.
> 
> On the pup issue, I have no idea who the father is, but I'd sell them on a spay/neuter contract so the cycle isn't perpetuated.


i know that. i was waiting to see what the OP would say to the question.

Im mean like that sometimes...especially when it comes to breeding dogs.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I generally assume the worst when people have a house full of various breeds of intact dogs AND use a "cutsie" name for a mixed breed...but that's just me.

I have a poodle/chi mix that I adopted (when she was 10..she's now 13). She is not a ChiPoo or a PooChi or any other term...she's a Poodle/Chihuahua mix. Sometimes just a poodle mix if I'm feeling lazy Mix..not a designer breed or, god forbid, hybrid. I've yet to see anything good from a cutsie 'breed' name


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i know that. i was waiting to see what the OP would say to the question.
> 
> Im mean like that sometimes...especially when it comes to breeding dogs.


I would've asked something similar if you hadn't. 

I don't think she's coming back. They never do, do they?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Definitely spay. If this accidental litter happened, how many more will? I know you say you intended to breed her once (not even going to touch on why that shouldn't happen regardless of her age) but apparently you couldn't stop it from happening now. How many times will it happen before she is at the age you planned on breeding her?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i know that. i was waiting to see what the OP would say to the question.
> 
> Im mean like that sometimes...especially when it comes to breeding dogs.


I knew you were being facetious, lol.


----------

